# Official Game Thread: Phoenix Suns aka "Studs" @ Sacramento Kings 8:00 p.m. CT



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey I know the game is on Tuesday. I like to get these up as soon as possible and its my 1000th post. I have had no life since I joined this forum. :laugh: I had to have my 1000th post here.


<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (38-11) @ Sacramento Kings (32-15)
Arco Arena, Tuesday February 8th, 2005

Previous Meetings: 
Loss:http://www.nba.com/games/20041113/SACPHO/boxscore.html 

Projected Starting Lineups: 

















































































Reserves:
































































The Suns are going to be coming off a 2 day rest. They need to get some well deserved rest and be ready for a shootout on Tuesday. Im thinking that the keys for the suns are too keep the tempo in their favor with Nash pushing the ball up the court as fast as possible. Q and JJ are coming off rough a rough shooting night vs. the Knicks, and they need to get involved from the start. The mismatch will be Shawn Marion. He is too quick for Webber and can beat him anytime he wants. Barbosa needs to be ready to play hard when Nash gets tired. Jim Jackson will have to give some spark off the bench if we need, and Hunter should be called up if we are giving up too many rebounds and need a big guy in the paint. Kings are coming off a loss to the Blazers. 

Prediction:

Suns: 123
Kings: 115*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Fastest to 1000 in Basketballboards history.... 

Anyways my prediction: 

Suns 118
Kings 113


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is going to be one really high scoring affair.
Phoenix 121
Sacramento 115


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This would be a good game to watch...
With that said, my prediction

Suns- 126
Kings- 119


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-Kings board game thread:wave:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

You guys need to get some talk going on here, this should be a really good game. Invite some Kings fans to this game thread Kekai.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Suns 112
Kings 104


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So Peja/Webber/Mobley are all healed up and ready to go? If so, this is going to be an extremely exciting game. I can't wait.



Maybe Sacramento plays with some fire after being snubbed in the ASG.......:whoknows:





Prediction: Suns 109, Kings 106


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Suns' run-and-fun style is a gas 

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its Game Time lets get this party started. :djparty:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Uh oh Kings on fire. 3 point shootout for them. Kings up 27-16 2 minutes left in 1st


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We are getting blown out I think. We should have a chat for this somewhere, like www.sigmachat.com or something. COME ON SUNS!!!

Im at this chat now a lot quicker scores 

http://www.arizonasportsfans.com/chat.php


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

OH jeez nice comeback by the Suns. 64-60 at the half. Damn bibby hit a 32 footer to end the half. :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice comeback for the Suns....should be a great second half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amazing how we play this bad and without effort but could keep it close when the Kings were shooting 55%.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amazing how we play this bad and without effort but could keep it close when the Kings were shooting 55%.


True. Good job by the Suns. Good to see you around too Amareca


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And the refs are poor of course. What's new.

Kings are pushing, reaching in all the time and getting away with it especially evident as they get 3 steals on 3 straight posessions. One pushing Hunter out of bounds after the rebound.

Kings made a 3 to end the half and to end the 3rd...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nash and Johnson are keeping us in it. Hopefully we can pull this one out:gopray:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dang lets go Suns this is a nail biter. Seems like the Kings are hitting all their shots. Lets go Suns can do it.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

124-123...hang on ....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Amare with the game winning block! Hah Brad Miller is shedding tears, Webber kicks the ball into the stands.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hah, game winning block by Amare.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

CHEE-HEE!!! Good win by the Suns. Im proud of them :grinning: Good job Amare. What kind of block was it?

I won't be back till tomorrow. Someone else do the wrapup and stuff. Im happy!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

125 points despite 19 turnovers and 7-21 3pt shooting and on the same night the Kings turn it over 15 times and shoot 12-20 from 3 and are at home playing with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

yes 125-123


Steve amazing game..33 pts 17 dimes..wow incredible


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Gosh, I've never seen as much childish whining tonight as Sacramento did. I'm glad they lost that game. 




The Suns took full advantage of Mike Bibby on the defensive end. That dude couldn't guard anybody to save his life tonight. 





Nash is a bad motha ****er.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Gosh, I've never seen as much childish whining tonight as Sacramento did. I'm glad they lost that game.
> .


Don't watch many Kings games huh? That's pretty much the standard for them. The Spurs aren't much better but you probably don't see that.

Top 3 "whining teams"
1. Sacramento
2. San Antonio
3. Minnesota


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't watch many Kings games huh? That's pretty much the standard for them. The Spurs aren't much better but you probably don't see that.
> ...







The difference is we win though, thank you very much.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

33 points
17 assists


man, thats huge. He was responsible for atleast 67 points.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Just 2 words: CLEAN BLOCK!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha are you admiting it then lol. Yes Nash with a huge game, and damn I didn't see the Amare block at the end because I missed Sportscenter..

Heres the Recap of the Game


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It was a huge win for the Suns, possibly their biggest this season. The Kings were obviously fired up. They played with a lot more intensity than I've seen in them recently and they shot extremely well. But the Suns won anyway.

The reaction of the Kings players after the game was disproportionate to the closeness of block/goaltending call. It seems obvious they wanted to make a statement and failed. The 
Kings are the veteran team, but it was the Suns were clutch in crunch time.

This is a game the Kings absolute HAD to win. Not only did they fall six games back, but they now face a brutal schedule with 10 of their next 12 on the road including their next game in Seattle.

If the Kings had won, they would have a shot at catching the Suns simply by playing solid basketball the rest of the way. Now, they cannot risk letting any games get away unless the Suns totally collapse.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL. I just saw Amares game winning block on ESPN motion. Damn what a swat he swatted it ba ck with emphasis. There was definatly no foul, and wasn't even close to being goaltending. I don't know what the kings are so mad about. It was clean as glass.  Heres another game recap..

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/suns/60657.php


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks alot Amare. That sweet block has the Kings all p!ssed off and tomorrow they are coming to Key Arena mad as heck. First they got snubbed by the All-Star team coaches' vote, and now this.  

G-Force


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Thanks alot Amare. That sweet block has the Kings all p!ssed off and tomorrow they are coming to Key Arena mad as heck. First they got snubbed by the All-Star team coaches' vote, and now this.
> 
> G-Force


Why does Miller always look like he wants to cry? Last night he had a reason to cry after his soft attempt was stuffed. 

Don't forget we'll see you on Friday in Phoenix.

:yes:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

...and then Dallas comes to Seattle on Sunday. That is one tough three game stretch in four days for us.


----------

